# streaking



## Jeff Canes (Aug 7, 2006)

Been having problem with photo flow streaking do I need to water is down more? The good thing is that the streaks do not seem to be showing up went scanning.


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2006)

The photo flo is streaking - as in, leaving visible marks on the film? Are you sure it's the photo flo that is the culprit?


----------



## Philip Weir (Aug 7, 2006)

You are probably correct. You need very little Photoflo prior to drying. I use just a couple of drops in say 2 cups of water.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

I shake the bottle then drop the empty cap into the water.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 7, 2006)

Do you squeegee the film off before drying?  My professor recommended using two fingers instead of an actual squeegee, and just running them down the film to remove the excess photoflo.  It's worked great for me.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 7, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> The photo flo is streaking - as in, leaving visible marks on the film? Are you sure it's the photo flo that is the culprit?


   Well cant be absolutely sure but seem likely the culprit. I only Cs in science. 




			
				Philip Weir said:
			
		

> You are probably correct. You need very little Photoflo prior to drying. I use just a couple of drops in say 2 cups of water.





			
				mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I shake the bottle then drop the empty cap into the water.


   Im using about half a tablet spoon in a small soup bowl, so go way less next time.




			
				Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Do you squeegee the film off before drying? My professor recommended using two fingers instead of an actual squeegee, and just running them down the film to remove the excess photoflo. It's worked great for me.


 Yes, I hang them up and then use my fingers


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

wet your fingers with water containing photoflo or that will streak from the body oil...


----------



## electrickiisses (Aug 7, 2006)

try to grease your negative w/nose grease...gross..but it works will cause the streaks good be scratches...maybe?

unless it could also be old bad developer, stop bath or bad fixer.

hopefully that might help some.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

The one hour lab i used to use did that.  The woman who managed it was the printer from my old prolab.  She was a trip.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 7, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> wet your fingers with water containing photoflo ---...


 i'll try that the next time too


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 7, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Im using about half a tablet spoon in a small soup bowl, so go way less next time.



Does your bottle say "Photo Flo 200" ?  That means 1 part photo flo to 200 parts water.  You can also get Photo Flo 600.


----------



## Philip Weir (Aug 8, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I shake the bottle then drop the empty cap into the water.



Hey "mysteryscribe" You'll have to be less clumsy !!!


----------



## Philip Weir (Aug 9, 2006)

electrickiisses said:
			
		

> try to grease your negative w/nose grease...gross..but it works will cause the streaks good be scratches...maybe?
> 
> Well, well, well.  Fancy someone in 2006 knowing or remembering that old trick. Congratulations "Electriciisses"  You were either well trained or getting old.:mrgreen:
> 
> www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## Luke_H (Aug 10, 2006)

In class, they had the photoflo mixed way too thick.. I'd get streaks on my negatives (finger squeegeeing) so I just started developing film at home.

I put one capfull of photoflo into a gallon of distilled water from the grocery store to make my working stock. And sometimes I add tap water to it to thin it out even more. A little bit goes a long way, and less is better than more in the case of streaking, I presume.

I cleaned the streaks off with >90% isopropyl alcohol.  The more potent stuff they sell for a buck at Wal*Mart.


----------



## JamesD (Aug 10, 2006)

Philip Weir said:
			
		

> electrickiisses said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 11, 2006)

I have been to this thread ten times and there are STILL no pictures of naked people running through a crowd.

I should have figured out by now what it is really about.  Talk about memory loss rofl...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 13, 2006)

Developed 4 rolls today, this time used just few drop of photoflo got no streaking, still have not scanned negatives with the stripping hopefully they will not show


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 13, 2006)

You might want to wash the streaked ones again,  with some gentle agitation and maybe a just a drop of dish detergent.  then rinse them really well.  It might clear the streaks since it is on not in the negative.


----------



## JamesD (Aug 13, 2006)

Since the streaks are supposedly of residual photo-flo origins, I'd leave out the dish soap and use plain water.  Better yet, distilled water.  The streaks (presumably dried photo-flo) will dissolve and run off of the film.  At least, in theory.

If you've cut the film already, it'll probably be a little more complicated, since you can't just wind it back up on the spool, but the concept is the same.  When you clip it up, make sure you don't clip on to an image.  Clipping by the corner in the sprocket-hole area is ideal.. it lets the water accumulate at the opposite corner and drip off.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 14, 2006)

disagree about the soap but whatelse is new....


----------

